# Alaska Air award ticket question - I'm afraid of FlyerTalk!!



## BevL (Mar 6, 2010)

I lurk at FlyerTalk but rarely post there - they are not nearly as forgiving to what they perceive as dumba** newbie questions as folks here.

We have AS miles that we want to use for award tickets to Orlando next January/February.  I can book the outgoing first class now for 25K but can't yet book the return for another week.  There is a reasonably good chance I will have to cancel these tickets - we probably won't know until summer whether we can actually go or not due to hubby's health issues, but I am, if nothing else, an eternal optimist.

I'm reluctant to book two one way tickets, then wait a week, book two more one way tickets, then have to cancel four tickets.

On the flip side, I've seen fares (and presumably mileage award amounts) change overnight so I'd like to lock these in. 

Is there any way I can book a return ticket, then change the return portion once my dates come up - in about six days - and avoid change fees?  Or do I take my chances and wait?

TIA and please think good thoughts that we will actually be able to go on this vacation!!


----------



## Talent312 (Mar 6, 2010)

BevL said:


> I lurk at FlyerTalk but rarely post there - they are not nearly as forgiving to what they perceive as dumba** newbie questions as folks here.



I can't help with your question, but you should know its this way in any forum...
The regulars love to lord it over newbies.  It makes 'em feel superior to the green-horns.


----------



## BevL (Mar 6, 2010)

Talent312 said:


> I can't help with your question, but you should know its this way in any forum...
> The regulars love to lord it over newbies.  It makes 'em feel superior to the green-horns.



Actually the AS forum is one of the kinder boards on Flyertalk, from what I understand.  I only frequent a few over there.  Nothing compares to the goose stepping one must endure at biddingfortravel.com - I have completely given up doing anything but lurking there.  

And I'd like to think that, as one of the regulars here - well, for about 10 years now - we try to be kind and gentle to the newbies among us.

But I digress.  FF ticket experts?


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 7, 2010)

Bev, I'm not an expert, but can you get those flights as a refundable fare?  If so, book the two tickets r/t, and change the return if need be.  My experience using Alaska FF miles is the flight you select may or may not be refundable, and therefore changeable.  It's all in the fine print on the flight you choose.

As for flyertalk et al., I know how it feels, and avoid posting questions at places like that.  The knowitalls are too busy patting each other on the back for how smart they are, than to have time to give to newbies.  But you're not alone:  I sometimes read a BMW car enthusiast board, and they're r-e-a-l-l-y snotty if you don't know every last detail about your car, and heaven forbid, you should ask a question someone asked previously - even if it was years ago.  It's tedious, unless your question happened to be mentioned recently, or clearly enough to be found in the forum's search engine.

I think it's related to the anonymity of the Internet.  I can't imagine people being that rude in person.

Dave


----------



## lvhmbh (Mar 7, 2010)

I beg to differ with the Flyertalk comments as I have asked questions over there and was treated kindly.  Linda


----------



## CatLovers (Mar 7, 2010)

BevL said:


> And I'd like to think that, as one of the regulars here - well, for about 10 years now - we try to be kind and gentle to the newbies among us.



Ah Bev, I wish that were true.  Unfortunately, I have observed that (just like all the other Bulletin Boards I frequent) TUG has its share of those who ridicule and talk down to others.  A recent thread where an unfortunate poster talked about chocolate comes to mind .  On a positive note though, whenever a newbie arrives who has just been suckered into buying a timeshare from the developer, we are very good about immediately encouraging the person to rescind.

Don't worry about posting your question on the FlyerTalk boards.  Yes, you may get a nasty response or two from the crotchety old-timers, but there will always be a lot more helpful people ready to give you a hand.  Besides, what do you care if someone says something nasty - they are just words from someone who has no impact or importance in your life. For your question, that really is the best bulletin board to go to if you want the most accurate answers, because that's where all the "experts"  hang out!


----------



## Ann in CA (Mar 7, 2010)

We have booked Alaska using miles, (last summer) and later had to  change the departure date of one ticket.  There is a $100 change fee, and as far as I know, the only time you can change without a fee is the first 24 hours.   You should call and talk to the airlines...Alaska has always been quite helpful for me.   I would be surprised if they would change for free, but there may be some loophole.  Good luck.


----------



## BevL (Mar 7, 2010)

Thank you all.  I did some more digging around and will wait until I can book both ways later this week.  I can justify $200 in fees if we have to cancel, but $400 is too much to swallow.

Only other alternative is to book full flex for 75K instead of 50K miles.  For us, that's a big hit too.

Thanks again.

Bev


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 7, 2010)

*Off Topic - RE:  Flyer Talk*

Newbies should avoid the British Airways forum as they are ruthless and rude to even their own!


----------



## Hoc (Mar 14, 2010)

DO A SEARCH!!!  Actually, I don't know the answer to your question, but I didn't want to deprive you of the Flyertalk experience.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 21, 2010)

Bev,

How did it turn out for you?


----------



## pointsjunkie (Mar 21, 2010)

i do find the flyer talk people intimidating. If cancelling will be a health issue then take out travel insurance for the amount it would take to cancel the flight and have the miles put back into your account this way you are all covered. then if you have to cancel you get a doctors note and file a claim. i do that all the time because my parents are very elderly and at this point anything can happen at anytime. i don't leave home without travel insurance now.


----------



## ronandjoan (Mar 21, 2010)

pointsjunkie said:


> my parents are very elderly and at this point anything can happen at anytime. i don't leave home without travel insurance now.



We are in the same boat, essentially we just waiting for THE phone call, from a possible  4 elderly parents.  So we only go to places in  the US or Mexico because we have to be ready to be on the next flight from wherever we are.  We buy as much insuranced we we think we need, esp for flights far in the future.

And, I have found flyertalk to be SO helpful...


----------



## BevL (Mar 21, 2010)

Timeshare Von said:


> Bev,
> 
> How did it turn out for you?



I actually did better by waiting.  We'll actually be in Indian Rocks, I think it is, at the Cameron Cove reserve.  I was able to get first class for 50K return each to Tampa instead of Orlando and the flight times actually worked a bit better for us.  

If it turns out we can't go, I'll lose $100 per ticket to redeposit the miles but I can live with that.

I actually did post not this specific question on Flyertalk but related.  I've never actually gotten flamed over there - I try to be polite and since I don't have a lot of posts, I can plead the newbie excuse.

I think part of it over there is the somewhat - well quite, actually, elitist attitude as well.  I always post that I have no status and fly only recreationally, can someone help me with blah blah blah.  If you sort of come across as one of the unwashed in steerage from the get go, they seem to be slightly more tolerant.

It is a very good resource.


----------



## DaveNV (Mar 21, 2010)

BevL said:


> If you sort of come across as one of the unwashed in steerage




LOL!  Now that's funny right there.  :hysterical: 

Dave


----------



## Timeshare Von (Mar 21, 2010)

I'm glad it worked out for you Bev . . . and that you got a good deal on your tickets.  Hopefully you won't need to change/cancel your plans.


----------



## nightnurse613 (Mar 22, 2010)

Now that the Health Insurance Reform is history, let me say one thing about travel insurance and the insurance industry in general (some one did mention buying travel insurance-I don't want to hijack this thread).  In June of last year my husband and my mother got together and bought tickets from Alaska Airlines so that my mother could fly home to be with her other family for Christmas (an annual trek).  My mother had been diagnosed with CR cancer, receiving treatment so my husband bought travel insurance -just in case. As luck would have it my mother fell and broke her hip in August but was still determined to go and was planning to do so when her cancer returned with a vengeance. Let's just say, between the hip and the cancer she never made that trip. When my husband called AA to advise them they very kindly offered to refund the ticket but my husband said, thank you but we purchased travel insurance.  Before the insurance company would pay the claim we had to get a a statement from the doctor about pre-existing conditions - it wasn't enough that she had died and wouldn't be taking the trip.  Anyway, left a little bitter taste in case you can't tell.


----------

